# Atlanta Rubbertramping



## ByronMc (Sep 21, 2016)

Does anyone know how Atlanta treats ruppertramps? Thinking of going there for work!


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Sep 21, 2016)

i dont know about rubber tramps but i had a horrible time in atlanta waiting to catch a train out of there. that city is bummed the fuck out. no loitering signs everywhere even in small parks near benches, obviously meant for homeless people but what the hell else do people do at parks besides hang around and shoot the shit. also had a weird experience when a stranger struck up a conversation in the bathroom while we were both shitting...

oh yea then i was followed half a day by a older homeless guy who kept talking about how he was a vampire, hell i was even kicked out of a taco bell because the guy straight up was sticking to me like glue and he made a big scene in the place even after i told the employees that i had no idea who this fucking wingnut following me was.


----------



## ByronMc (Sep 21, 2016)

cantcureherpes said:


> i dont know about rubber tramps but i had a horrible time in atlanta waiting to catch a train out of there. that city is bummed the fuck out. no loitering signs everywhere even in small parks near benches, obviously meant for homeless people but what the hell else do people do at parks besides hang around and shoot the shit. also had a weird experience when a stranger struck up a conversation in the bathroom while we were both shitting...
> 
> oh yea then i was followed half a day by a older homeless guy who kept talking about how he was a vampire, hell i was even kicked out of a taco bell because the guy straight up was sticking to me like glue and he made a big scene in the place even after i told the employees that i had no idea who this fucking wingnut following me was.


I'm thinking about working there, since it's a bit warmer in the winter! Was working at QuicknessRva, for 3 years, but got fired for trying to get the others to act right, job wise!


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Sep 21, 2016)

ByronMc said:


> I'm thinking about working there, since it's a bit warmer in the winter! Was working at QuicknessRva, for 3 years, but got fired for trying to get the others to act right, job wise!



ive heard mixed stuff about quickness brother so i dont even question you being in the right there. i live outside of the delivery zone so i havnt had any personal experience with it.


----------



## ByronMc (Sep 28, 2016)

cantcureherpes said:


> ive heard mixed stuff about quickness brother so i dont even question you being in the right there. i live outside of the delivery zone so i havnt had any personal experience with it.


Thanks, that's good to hear! When he fired me, we had a talk the next day & he actually agreed with me, but held his ground on firing me! It hit me hard for a few weeks!


----------



## Honky Lips (Dec 28, 2016)

I've done it plenty but only for a 1 night here or there... mostly to avoid drinking and driving & it's in a bar parking lot. ATL is just like anywhere else... keep a low profile. if your detected they will probably roust you.


----------

